# In parting, a rememberance of The Matrix



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> I don't remember how I felt when Shawn Marion joined the Mavericks. 2009 was a year marked by transitions for me and the multi-team trade that brought Marion to Dallas barely made my head turn. Yet, here was Marion, an outstanding and athletic player joining the Mavericks. That doesn't happen every day.
> 
> 2009 was also a transition period for the Mavs. Three years removed from a Finals appearance, the team had a sense of desperation about it. Dallas lost in the first round twice following the trip to the Finals. Avery Johnson was fired as the head coach and Rick Carlisle was brought in. In his first year at the helm, Carlisle guided the team to the second round of the playoffs. This wasn't enough, though. The Mavericks needed to make a splash lest they be viewed as a floundering team that had missed its opportunity.
> 
> ...


http://www.mavsmoneyball.com/2014/7...e-of-the-matrix-shawn-marion-dallas-mavericks


----------

